# Smith & Wesson M&P 15/22 score!



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

I was out and about today and just happened to stop at a garage sale up the road today. I happened to notice an older 22 rifle in the back and next to it was a box with a brand new, never opened/fired S&W M&P 22 rifle for sale. He was asking $500 and I offered him $400 and he accepted. I hardly ever see rifles for sale at garage sales except for maybe a BB gun or pellet gun.

I think the guy was a duck/waterfowl hunter and may have won it at a raffle or something like that. Anyways, can't wait to start plinking away with it!


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Good find. I never see anything good at garage sales. I paid almost $600 for my MP15-22 about six months ago.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Nice find!! I love hitting garage sales.... early is the key....for the deals or actually anything worth much.....most is gone quick ....but my good deals might not be the same as yours either


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

I absolutely love those guns! be prepared to buy bulk 22 ammo. They chew threw it and keep asking for more. Don't use the cheap Remington ammo they don't feed well.


----------



## Bass_2_Mouth (Aug 9, 2013)

Good pick up


----------

